# Renting car to uber drivers?



## gach2 (Feb 9, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone here has rented their cars out?

Got set up for uber and they said it could take up to 6 weeks to get my authority card

I dont want my car to sit here and do nothing (got the car for uber - cheap car that fits the uber criteria)

Has anyone here rented out or rented their car for uber

Did have a look on gumtree and can see a few ads

Just concerned what documents need to be filled? And what guarantee i have that the car will be returned.

I guess there isnt much against someone trashing my car although my car is not really a trashable model.

In terms of accident i would make sure the driver has the insurance. What about in terms of the car not being returned? I do have spare keys but would my car be insurable to theft?

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

wow, I would be carefull renting my car out to anyone, particularly complete strangers, as a fmr sedan taxi driver i know how rough i am on other peoples vehicles, not maliciously, but just flooring it flat out on take off everywhere, never bother warming it up, hard on the brakes, hard on the corners, if not sideways, pretty much everything you don't do if you want your vehicle to last, and i'd expect no less from anyone else.

At least taxi owners are getting paid in a couple of hundred dollars a day as compensation for this vehicular abuse, not like you're gunna get that off an uber driver

also under the eyes of the law if they just disappear with your car it cant be reported as stolen if you gave them the keys and knew they were taking it, the cops will just call it a 'civil' matter..

last thing i'd be doing is renting a car to a complete stranger.. especially without some bulletproof contract..


----------



## Ubernaut10 (Dec 15, 2016)

yogi bear said:


> wow, I would be carefull renting my car out to anyone, particularly complete strangers, as a fmr sedan taxi driver i know how rough i am on other peoples vehicles, not maliciously, but just flooring it flat out on take off everywhere, never bother warming it up, hard on the brakes, hard on the corners, if not sideways, pretty much everything you don't do if you want your vehicle to last, and i'd expect no less from anyone else.
> 
> At least taxi owners are getting paid in a couple of hundred dollars a day as compensation for this vehicular abuse, not like you're gunna get that off an uber driver
> 
> ...


What's this? 6 week authority card.?

... Entrepreneurs everywhere


----------

